# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  ..ريال مدريد يسحق البارشا في عقر داره بهدفين لهدف

## بسمه

الحصن  نيوز - حقق فريق ريال مدريد الفوز 2-1 على برشلونة في كلاسيكو الكرة  الإسباني العالمي على ملعب كامب نو ، وسجل الألماني سامي خضيرة والبرتغالي  كريستيانو رونالدو هدفي ريال مدريد في الدقيقتين 17 و73 بينما أحرز التشيلي  ألكسيس سانشيز هدف البارسا في الدقيقة 70.

ووسع الفريق الملكي الفارق في صدارة ترتيب أندية الليجا لسبع نقاط مع برشلونة قبل أربع مراحل من نهاية المسابقة الإسبانية.

وبات  الفوز هو الأول لريال مدريد على البارسا في الكلاسيكو في الموسم الحالي من  أصل ست مباريات حيث فاز البارسا 3 مرات وتعادلا مرتين.

وتصدر كريستيانو رونالدو ترتيب هدافي الليجا برصيد 42 هدف بينما توقف رصيد ليونيل ميسي عند الرقم 41.

وجاء الفوز ليكون الأول لريال مدريد في الكامب نو منذ خمس سنوات عندما حقق الفريق الملكي الفوز بهدف البرازيلي بابتيستا
المصدر

----------


## دموع الغصون

مبروك للملكي و هارد لك للبرشا 
مشكورة بسمه على الخبر 
الله يعطيكِ العافية

----------


## محمد العزام

مبروك لمدريد الدوري ....بيستحقوا الفوز

----------


## &روان&

:Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5): طيب ماشي مبروك :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مبروك وعقبال المشتهي ,,*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااالف مبروك لريال 

بيستاهلو بعد ماشالو الصليب

----------


## بسمه

اشكر مروركم جميعا .. :Eh S(9):

----------


## shams spring

*الله حيــهم مدريـــد *

----------


## (dodo)

والله على راسي كل المدريدية  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):

----------

